# HR2x and R22 0x0312 - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR20-700
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR22-200 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159160

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159162

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver. Please continue to submit all examples of black or gray recordings: http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/BGRecordings and use the diagnostic reporting tool. DIRECTV is still focusing on eradicating them with our help.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HR21-200:
Saw the AM21 light on this morning and heard the fan running at full speed, in a normally quiet room. Temp reports 109 degrees.
Report: 20090603-34D8

HR20-700
No HDMI output. Native on tuned to local HD 1080i.
Report: 20090603-3550 [from component output]
Rebooted to fix HDMI.

HR20-700 native off fixed @ 720p resolution, no problem noticed [no report]


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

HR20-700:
I also had the no HDMI output problem. 

Had to do a manual reset to fix. 

Everything has been fine since.


----------



## skidadesert79 (Sep 17, 2008)

***** UPDATE******

found my answer by simply searching the forums. Let that be a lesson ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153764&highlight=dim+blue

*****UPDATE******

Okay I know that some of you will mock me but after the new release I cannot get the blue circle to dim.

I tried the usual of pressing the left and right direction arrows on the box together 3 times, 4 times, 5 times.... you get the point.

Anyone know how to do this now? Am I just not doing it right?

thanks

By the way this is on a HR22-100.


----------



## konfusion (Jan 27, 2008)

my box just updated itself about 20min ago and i kept getting the error message after the update during the reboot process

directv dvr error problem detected with storage device please Reboot. did it twice and it came back. Then I finally unplugged the box for 30 seconds plugged it back in and it seems to work for now. but for how long i dont know. before that everything was perfect.

This is on the
HR21-700


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

My HR20 has no audio this morning. I checked my other equipment that is connected to my receiver and they are working. I also checked the connection and it is OK also. I finally did a reset and the audio came back.


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

skidadesert79 said:


> ***** UPDATE******
> 
> found my answer by simply searching the forums. Let that be a lesson ...
> 
> ...


Make sure you are not tuned to a sports channel or a channel with active button capability. This will prevent the dimming from working.


----------



## o2manyfish (Oct 22, 2007)

Last night around 12:15am Pacific time, while watching my HR, the screen went black and the TV showed no signal. The lights on the HR were slowly rotating in a clockwise pattern. After about 5 minutes of nothing I hit the Red Button. 

It took almost 3 minutes after hitting the red button for anything to pop back up on the TV screen. After the required 10 minutes to restart the TV image came back on and everything seemed okay. I was watching TV for about 5 minutes when a question box came up on the screen stating that the unit wanted to download data and would it be okay to download. I said yes and the tv monitor went black again with the no signal message. 

I let it set for about 15 minutes and nothing happenend. The Blue lights still rotating slowly clockwise. I finally pulled the plug for 4 minutes and plugged the unit back in. The lights turned on immediately and started rotating clockwise. But the TV screen was dead. 

I left the HR sitting like that and switched to my cable input to watch TV figuring the unit was dead. About 1/2 an hour later the Resolution LEDS blinked several times and the light ring fully illuminated. I switched TV inputs and the unit was back up and running. I checked the system status and it said update to 312 at 12:53 -- It was now about 1:40 am. 

Since 1:40am the unit seems to be up and running okay. 

Dave B


----------



## diagoro (Aug 17, 2006)

I've noticed this happen yesterday (possibly starting two days ago). When exiting ff the program used to automatically play. Now, sporadically, it will be in pause. I've had to hit play a combination of pause and play to get it going. 

Is my confusion/experience the end result of some new feature or is it a bug???


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Trick play combination of skip back and rewind took me to the END of the Lakers game. Weak. 

Can't get diag code report to work. Can't find instructions. Have searched but on iPhone.


----------



## bearymore (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is an 0x0312 problem or not. My HR23-700 updated at about midnight on Thursday. Since then, it won't connect to the internet. Before the update, everything worked fine - both VOD and mediashare. When I try to connect, I now get an error 22. My setup has a fixed IP address on my wired lan and my router as the DNS. This worked fine before. The connection screen shows that the DVR is connected to the network and that the gateway and the DNS are "ok". Just as a test, I changed the DNS to opendns, an internet based dns server, and it still shows that DNS is ok. I've tried pinging the DVR from my computer without success. I could successfully ping the machine before the update.

Now, the monkey wrench in the works is that there was a power failure on Wednesday night, so presumably the problem could have something to do with that. However, I have no problems with anything else on my lan and the DVR is plugged into a surge protector which itself is plugged into another surge protector (don't ask). The DVR's self-test also says everything is ok, so I can't imagine the power failure had any affect.

Any clues?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Got the NR on all nine HRs. One didn't recognize it's eSATA. Fixed that. My new 23 came up with 771 error message. Reset from menu and it seemed to fix it. Checked again and it was back. The 23 has been trouble free since I got it. One out of nine HRs. Two dishes, feeding the 23 and four others. No 771 on the other four. Just did a hard reset and the 771 is gone. For how long, I must wonder.

Rich


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Everything working fine on both HR 20-700's. Esata and all shows are there. Couldn't dim blue lights at first but after a couple of trys, they dimmed. Guide seems faster too. Didn't run a system check but maybe I should. These 700's seem to be very stable as I have had no problems with them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just ran a system check on four of the five HRs that are fed from the same dish. Only the 23 shows the misalignment message.

Rich


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Having channels I don't receive not being"grayed out" while other channels I do receive are "grayed out" in my R22-100 guide.I still am receiving the right channels and not receiving the wrong channels it's just seems to be a guide issue and yes this is after a RBR and the problem is still being displayed in guide information.Don't know if this matters my R22-100 updated software this morning from 02f6 to 0312.


So i decided to try and redownload 0312 to see if that would help.It found software fast after the download command only problem the software was 02f6.I RBR and my R22-100 is still 0312.

That's my issue now before had channels I receive 602-603-613 being grayed out,now that has been fixed but all my DNS channels(which I don't receive) are still not grayed out on my R22-100.Channels 379-389.Also did a RBR no difference.

Also need to report issue after software upgrade 0312 at 2:23a when I came out of standby at 5:00a live buffer was flushed.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Last night all three of my HR20-100's received the update. All were off and did not greet me this mourning with the blue ring until I turned them on. All lost media share/ vod. Cid not working. Channel changes slow like with native on. RF keybounce pronounced. Guide/to do/recordings all good. Did menu reset with no change. will wait till tomorrow to see if media share/vod shows up. Any other HR20-100 people get the update? It was not listed by the op. Just wondering.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

can we petition DirecTV to stop doing these updates during primetime, it just did it suring a recording in the living room.


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

My HR21-100 was non-responsive so I did a hard reboot. And now I'm getting the software upgrade when I should be watching the Lakers.


Urghh......why can't they schedule this stuff at 3am?


----------



## Rocker07 (Jul 1, 2007)

jonny4 said:


> can we petition DirecTV to stop doing these updates during primetime, it just did it suring a recording in the living room.


+1000, I don't get it. WTF are you doing DirecTV??!!


----------



## bltx1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Both of my HR-21 just rebooted 8:08pm. Where is the quality control in scheduling these updates during primetime? Enough of this crap...


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

I had a few of my receivers just take the update. I was pretty ticked. I went to the kitchen between the 1st and 2nd periods of the Stanley Cup game 6. I took longer than I thought and came down thinking I'd have to rewind a minute or 2 to get back to the beginning of the period. Instead I am looking at a booting up screen. Grrrr.....I thought it had crashed but then I saw another receiver pop up with the message about accepting a download. Of course I also missed the goal in the 2nd period.


----------



## vobguy (Jun 10, 2009)

bltx1 said:


> Both of my HR-21 just rebooted 8:08pm. Where is the quality control in scheduling these updates during primetime? Enough of this crap...


Mine just went now after I had stepped away from the TV for a few minutes - after it prompted me 5 times already and I told it "later" each time.

In the middle of a freaking electrical storm no less here. So the power could go out in the middle of the update.

Who is the genius who set this up?? This is absolutely ridiculous. Is there a way to turn updates off, I am pretty sick of this sort of thing. The last update that happened my box went nearly DOA and had to hard power cycle it a few times to get it back. That one was in the early evening , like 6 PM if I remember

Seriously, what is the deal here? This is why I hope one day I will have choice besides satellite, I will drop DirecTV like a hot rock.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Active channel weather radar not displaying Washington State area on my R22-100.


----------



## vobguy (Jun 10, 2009)

Issue: Local CBS channel does not work

Receiver: HR22/100

Description: Turned on local CBS channel after upgrade, get message directing me to channel 80 or 391, but those channels are blocked with the standard "channel not purchased" message

Not sure this is related to the upgrade but I dislike coincidences.


----------



## machlis (Aug 15, 2007)

diagoro said:


> I've noticed this happen yesterday (possibly starting two days ago). When exiting ff the program used to automatically play. Now, sporadically, it will be in pause. I've had to hit play a combination of pause and play to get it going.
> 
> Is my confusion/experience the end result of some new feature or is it a bug???


I don't think this is related to the 0x0312 software update - it's been happening to me on my HR20-100 for at least 2 weeks, and I just got the update today.


----------



## lnoz (Aug 20, 2007)

Tried to view a recording from yesterday and got sound but no picture. Did some checking and found my HR20-100 got the x312 update this morning. Also checked other recordings that I had partially viewed before with no problems and they now were sound but no picture. Did a soft reset but that did not fix the sound, no picture problem. Deleted the recording from last night and voila! now all the other recordings now have sound & picture. Have no idea if related to update but there it is. No other problems found yet.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Starting with this new release, OTA channel 62-2 in the Austin area shows up with a 95% to 100% signal on my signal meter for the antenna setup (HR20-700). But tuning to 62-2 gives a 771 error (even when 62-1 comes in perfectly with identical displayed signal strength).

It's a Spanish language channel I'm not really concerned about personally, but some may want it and it's still a bug...


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

2F5 remote response was not perfect but 0x312 is dramatically worse with regard to slow remote control behavior, missed keys, and double keys. The new NR went back to the BAD old problems with the remote from many months ago
Recent CE builds were better than 2F5 but the NR 312 pushed out is much worse and a serious step back from even 2F5.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

Selecting Keep option for a recorded show had no effect for a recording made last night - pressing Blue button with show selected in the list does set the Keep flag as before. I have not seen this problem in any recent builds - my wife hit it the day after 312 NR went out and we recreated.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Got the x312 update this morning, 0000000s on Tuner 1 all SATs. Remote commands are S L O W. :nono2: Performed a Menu Reboot and Tuner 1 is back. and RC appears back to normal:eek2: Although now when I run the System test I get a "FAILED to run alignment test" thing.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

After a thunderstorm wiped out my signals, I checked the signal strengths on my HR20-700's. Two of the three HR20's were ok, but the sat screens on HR20 #3 hesitated about 10 seconds, then displayed ok. The antenna signal on HR20 #3 was not getting any Tuner 2 signals. A reboot corrected the problem.


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

My hr-21/200 has been locked up everyday since the update just like the last update. I am now forcing the update with 02468. That resulted in a successful update with the last update. 

My other box got the update and installed it without issue.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

hr20-100

Lost my OTA KMSP 9.1 (Minneapolis area) in favor of KAWE 9.1(way out of my area) AGAIN! Time for another OTA reset and setup AGAIN! I am sooo tired of doing this every update or reset.


----------



## jokerz (Dec 22, 2006)

hr23-700 it seems to be stuck in some download loop. It never gets this download and then restart's itself over and over now. any advice on how to fix this?


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Since this download, all of my OTA .1 channels show "771" error. Was on with tech non-support for 45 minutes and followed all the recommendations with no relief. Problem escalated but was told they no longer support the AM21. I have a brand new HR22 and this problem only surfaced after my "primetime" download!


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

keep amonte said:


> Problem escalated but was told they no longer support the AM21.


Huh?

Are they saying the OTA integration (in the HR20 and AM21) is merely an unsupported courtesy?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Last night my local channels( 2-5-7-9-32) from DTV were blanked except for banner at top that showed the channel and what was on, but no picture. Had to reboot and everything fine now. The OTA channels were working OK during that time.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

keep amonte said:


> ... Problem escalated but was told they no longer support the AM21....


I wonder if the CSR mistakenly assumed you were talking about the HR10?


----------



## daisydog6 (Jun 11, 2009)

Still having an OTA 771 error message even after installation of new software & re-scanning. Oddly, just with one channel's digital sub-s (cannot receive WQED 13.2 & 13.3, although they show up in the guide). I've contacted both the Tribune guide people (very helpful) and the broadcaster's engineer (said it's "not us"). My old Samsung is OK. Curious if anyone else in this market has this problem with an HR20-100.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I have noticed since this upgrade that the sound / picture sync seems to be way off, again. This used to be a problem but it went away I think. But it is now back.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

ziggy29 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Are they saying the OTA integration (in the HR20 and AM21) is merely an unsupported courtesy?


I asked her twice what she meant by this. She told me that they are no longer supporting the AM21. She would not elaborate. I felt less than comfortable with the discussion and will call back today if the problem still exists.


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

daisydog6 said:


> Still having an OTA 771 error message even after installation of new software & re-scanning. Oddly, just with one channel's digital sub-s (cannot receive WQED 13.2 & 13.3, although they show up in the guide). I've contacted both the Tribune guide people (very helpful) and the broadcaster's engineer (said it's "not us"). My old Samsung is OK. Curious if anyone else in this market has this problem with an HR20-100.


There's some issue with DirecTV's channel information for 13.2 and 13.3 because I have the same problem on both of my AM21/HR22 combo units, but receive both 13.2 and 13.3 fine via my internal ATSC tuner on my TV. It's really annoying and it seems absurd that it still hasn't been fixed.


----------



## whalerfan (May 31, 2007)

All of my recordings on both DVR's went away. Took some crap from my wife for this.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

*I dont think any product in the history of product making has had more updates than the HR2X Series!*
Someone could research this but I am almost 100% sure that not even windows XP or Vista have had this many updates.

They should give the Directv programmers some sort of Razzy Award.

Now add to this that they still have not fixed so many of the bugs and here comes DLB with a whole years worth of trouble shooting and bug fixing.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Had degraded signal from tree interference. Scheduled an appointment through DIRECTV for Connect Television to come out to relocate the dish. They moved it and I had signal on all boxes.

I came home later that day and the dish was hanging from the roof held to the gutter by a zip tie. This is not what I meant by satellite relocation.

The HR21-700 is completely USELESS without the sat signal. Can't watch pre-recorded shows, can't watch OTA using AM21. Can't use menus, pretty much DEAD.

But somehow my ancient HR10-250 is perfectly fine. Humming along able to watch OTAs and pre-recorded shows. Good thing too or I couldn't have watched the Lakers last night.

My HDV2 is also able to watch pre-recorded shows without sat signal. Even the menus work. What concept.

In the version of the software DVR won't work without satellite signal. Never had this problem before so I don't know if this is an existing issue or new to this version.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> *I dont think any product in the history of product making has had more updates than the HR2X Series!*
> Someone could research this but I am almost 100% sure that not even windows XP or Vista have had this many updates.
> 
> They should give the Directv programmers some sort of Razzy Award.
> ...


An old saying comes to mind....

You can't polish a turd.

But I guess that doesn't stop people from trying.


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

Nicely Done D*. Screwed up media server AGAIN. Music plays, photos DON'T again! WTF do I keep putting up with this stuff?


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

Follow up...................I am one pubic hair away from going back to Charter Cable here in St Louis. I am just so tired of these updates that screw things up worse than they were. The NFL Sunday ticket Was the only thing keeping me. But I think this last NR is the last straw


----------



## onetimeonly00 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been getting this on and off since the new software download went through on 6/9. RBR has worked about 5 times and I have had to unplug from the wall once and now trying a second time after Tech Support couldn't help me at all, they said it's just a coincedence that this started happening right after the new software release download. They are sending someone out to check it out, but now no tv until Tuesday I guess. 

Any other thoughts on how I can fix this myself?


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

After doing an OTA re-scan after the "Big Switch", The option to edit OTA channels is grayed out.

Also, tried to watch 3 shows recorded 6/11 (2 on USAHD and 1 on OTA NBC
and all 3 jumped back to beginning of recording about half way through. Soft reset didn't fix the problem. Also did a hard reset by unplugging unit from the UPS. Same results.


----------



## cajunrc (Dec 2, 2006)

Got the update 06/10 and didn't notice until next night that some of my recordings would not play and went straight to delete or keep. I then noticed that when I tried to skip back or rewind I got the same message and had to change channels and go back to the viewing channel to watch it live.

I did a menu reset last night and it seems to be okay for now.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Having slow button responses with remote(RC64RB) on my R22-100 in RF switched to IR buttons responding is alot better.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

It's interesting, I haven't had any of the the problems reported, so far, with my HR20-100 (with a 1.5TB external eSATA HDD). I do have an occasional unresponsive remote, but that hasn't really bothered us that much. However, I do have an on-going problem that has not been addressed by any of the updates over the past year, at least (I've lost track).

*I keep getting the DirecTV screen saver popping up while we're watching TV programs.* This is very disconcerting, as well as being a downright nuisance. It usually happens once or twice a day (but then may not recur for another day or two). We can get back to the TV show by pressing the "Exit" button, but it should not happen. After a month, or so, the problem disappears. However, after the next update, this problem returns to bug us.

The screen saver function works as it should when we pause the playback of a recorded show, but that's not the problem (and is desired).

If anyone has a clue as to why this is happening (or what I can do about it), I would appreciate a PM with the information.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

HR21-200 very slow to respond to the remote. Almost painful to navigate through the guide and DOD.

Three shows for no explainable reasons have failed to record. In the history, it just says "canceled". It was not due recording conflicts.

Several times when I start to watch a program, it goes straight to "keep or delete". Twice it was an MLB EI game. Very frustrating. This issue has been going on for months but seems to be worse with this release.


----------



## sawCME (Apr 21, 2007)

I would have had my first ever blank recording last night.

I had a SL set to record at 8 PM last evening. I happened to be watching the channel live at the time when the program was to start. Exactly when the recording started, my screen went blank.

Changing channels gave me a picture. Returning to the original channel produced a blank screen. Playing the recording from the playlist produced a blank screen, as well.

Changed inputs on my TV to my cable backup and started watching the program. At the first commercial break, I switched back to the HDMI input for my DVR at I now had a picture!

Playing the recording revealed that video appeared at the exact time that I changed inputs on the TV.


----------



## CBF87 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have 2 HR20-100's and both are now on x312. One seems fine.
The other is a mess, the only difference between the two is that the one in the living room has an external eSATA drive (1TB).

Issues I'm having with this HR20-100:

Guide and List does not scroll. Press Page Down and all you see is the item that was at the bottom of the previous screen is now the only item on the top of the next screen. If you use the directional keys and move around, it will 'paint' in the missing data.
Everything recorded between 6/10 and when I did a reset last night is blank. Now it records and plays back OK. 
Cannot connect to same box from PC using DirecTV2PC software, it's no longer in the list.

I've reset this box twice now and forced a re-download of the update. No change. 
Yet another fine update from DirecTV.... :bang


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

HR21-700. DD set to "Off"

Recording "Into the Wild" on 537 Saturday night. Started to watch (while still recording) and no sound. Changed the DD receiver back and forth from Surround sound and stereo: no sound. Went to watch directly from the channel 537 (live) and no sound. Canceled the recording and and the sound popped on. Went back and restarted the canceled recording and no sound. 

Checked my other recordings and one movie from a couple of days ago (544) also had no sound. Other recordings over last few days were fine: mostly network, basic cable and sports events.

jdg


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

HR20-100:
Menu -> Manage Recordings -> History

If you scroll down to the Software downloads, the highlight bar quits working and won't display the revision of the software and you can't navigate correctly in the list if you page back up after passing the first Software Download depending on where the highlight bar and Software Download is in the list. You cannot view the details of any of the Software Downloads.


----------



## jhoward (Dec 12, 2007)

Since this release, I've had several freezes and lockups - sometimes triggered by nothing, sometimes when hitting replay button. Some recovered after 30 seconds, others required RBR.


----------



## kaa1954 (Sep 23, 2006)

Since this update the buffer has flushed for no reason.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Since this update, every recording on my DVR (both new and pre-existing) freezes up every 10-300 seconds. It will freeze (both picture and sound) and then eventually (after about 3-10 seconds) will start playing again.

This affects recordings that I know worked just fine before the update. This is extremely frustrating. Anyone have any ideas? I've been patiently waiting for D* to stablize these DVRs and they have not solved the most simple of problems. And now, they push out a release that clearly has serious problems (based on teh other posts to this thread).

This is an HR20-700 with a 1TB Calvary eSATA drive. Any advice would be appreciated. I've tried soft resets, RBRs, turning off/on the eSATA drive in combination with a reboot. I'm stumped. HR21-100 in the bedroom works just fine (no eSATA). Thanks.

Brian


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

HR20-700

Having issues with Media Share. If I watch more then say half a dozen videos from You Tube via PlayOn the picture breaks up. Looks like a jigsaw puzzle. 

This is repeatable. Only option at that point is a menu reset.

Network is hardwired: Netgear WGR614 router, DSL modem, AT & T Elite DSL.


----------



## DonMcKee (Apr 21, 2009)

HR20-700

Yesterday, I noticed that all transponders on all satellites for tuner 1 had zero signal strength (as usual for me, tuner 2 was fine). RBR recovered the tuner.

There have been some clouds the past few days (San Jose, CA), but no rain. This is the first time in a long time (the past two updates?) this has happened. I was hoping maybe it was fixed. :nono2:

-Don


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

HR20-700 just spontaneously rebooted. Report sent: 20090616-139C.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

HR21-200

I am having many issues of pressing a remote button once and the receiver acting like I hit it twice. I have had shows accidentally delete because of this.

Also while using 30 sec slip, program will jump to the end. Couple that with my first problem and I lose a program I am trying to watch.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I have an HR20-100. For the last few software releases, it has been recording more episodes of shows than the max number I set.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Seems like some of the things fixed a long time ago have come back. The buffer gets flushed a seemingly random times. When catching up to real time on a recording and exiting, recording restarts at beginning rather where I left off (old "fix" of rewinding a little prior to exit keeps recording from restarting).


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

Last night, with 0X0312 installed a few days ago, the satellite tuners went dead. OTA with the AM14 was OK, but the controls were skittish. The satellite signal strength showed all zeros for all sats. A RBR took care of it, so no big deal. It was just a bit surprising, as the HR21 has been perfect for many months.

I don't know if the update is to blame, or if it was just a coincidence.

Stan


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

HR20-700 0x312 updated on 6/11/09.

Intermittently it seems like the CPU on my receiver starts to get bogged down or something. Using the Guide gets slower. Also, when watching an HD recorded show, the audio will intermittently skip and the video will pause slightly. 

Here is the interesting thing. If I go back to the same spot, the audio/video skip/pause will be in the same spot. If I do a Restart on the HR20-700, then the skip/pause goes away for all the shows for some length of time (1-2 days).

I submitted a report: 20060619-403F


Also, here is an obvious bug:

If I use the Yellow button to select All Channels rather than my favorite list I can see every Directv Channel. Then I press Guide twice, and select the HD category list.

This should show me all HD channels on Directv. Instead it only shows me Channels I get that are HD. I was trying to use this to see what was going to be on Directv for the Free Premier weekend, before the channels were enabled on my receiver. I ended up having to use "All Channels" but couldn't categorize the HD only.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been trying to play season episodes of some recorded shows ( aka group play, so 13 - 20 episodes ranging from 11-14 hours long all one after the other) to record to the hd pvr 1212, and I am seeing that the DVR exits playing at random points.

On thur night, I set it for 11 hours of playing a Series that had been recorded. Next morning when I review what had been recorded by the pvr 1212, I see that the DVR quit playing my series after 2 hours( it was as if someone pressed Exit and went back to live programming). I had 2 programs being recorded by the DVR at that time, but that shouldnt matter. It was at 1:10 am Fri morning ( not sure if the TV Apps launch had anything to do with it). I also saw that when it was playing whatever was live, at one point it also brought on the screen saver ( I have never have that happen when I am watching live TV)

So I setup another recording Fri night for 9 hours, and similar thing - 4 hours 25 minutes into it, it was as if somebody had pressed Exit, and so it quit playing my recorded series.

I have been able to play a long series another night, but it seems more miss than hit. Any ideas?


----------



## gmidkiff (May 8, 2007)

Since I got the latest NR, I cannot get the option to view pictures or music from the PC. All worked before software update. Nothing else changed.

HR23-700
Wired ethernet
DLink router


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

onetimeonly00 said:


> I've been getting this on and off since the new software download went through on 6/9.


I'm getting this annoying problem as well. Only channels on 99c. Could be the software, bad LNB. All the transponders fall to zeroes on 99c. Later in the day(funny enough when the sun goes down and not blazing on the dish) the 99 c numbers jump back up into the 90's.


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

In regards to post# 57:

I have a new issue with NO sound on spike hd recorded tv shows!?!?!? For about a week now or so whenever I record a show on Spike HD like the new Jesse James series, or Musclecar, I have NO sound what so ever, no settings were changed nor has anything changed in my setup, just no sound on dvr recorded shows on this one channel, if I tune to the station (spike hd) I have sound. What gives? My hardware is shown in my sig… 

So it looks like this is caused by the new download?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

My R22-100 just rebooted itself out of standby.


No internet connection
0x312


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Still having previous program information being displayed for 5 seconds then it corrects itself when watching more than one program on one channel and pressing Info/More Info/Done.Workarounds include to go in and out of standby or press pause then frame advance.
No audio signal meters test.
Eight second gray screen after tests coming out of reboot.
Gray screen between channel changes.
Caller ID not working shows Unavailable for name and number and does not work everytime.

R22-100
No internet connection
0x312


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

My HR20-700 Rebooted sometimes in the middel of the night.


----------



## claycruncher (Nov 10, 2008)

JohnDG said:


> HR21-700. DD set to "Off"
> 
> Recording "Into the Wild" on 537 Saturday night. Started to watch (while still recording) and no sound. Changed the DD receiver back and forth from Surround sound and stereo: no sound. Went to watch directly from the channel 537 (live) and no sound. Canceled the recording and and the sound popped on. Went back and restarted the canceled recording and no sound.
> 
> ...


Myself (HR22-100) and one other person that I know of have had no audio on certain Spike HD channels. It seems random but has happened on Ultimate fighter, 4th and long and Jesse James. I have reset the receiver but don't know if the problem is resolved.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> HR21-200
> 
> I am having many issues of pressing a remote button once and the receiver acting like I hit it twice. I have had shows accidentally delete because of this.
> 
> Also while using 30 sec slip, program will jump to the end. Couple that with my first problem and I lose a program I am trying to watch.


+1 Same problems here, on HR22-100. Tried two different remotes to see if that could be the problem. Alas, it was not as same problems occur with either remote. This is definitely maddening!!!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I noticed a new problem recently. I can't tell if it started with this release, or exactly when it started, so maybe this is the wrong place, but I noticed it first with this release. I have been doing some recording of many episodes of a series, and then playing them all back at once into my DVD recorder. This used to be a standard process, but lately, after a few hours, sometimes less than three, it quits playing the selected program and goes back to live television. 

I recorded The great Escape, a three hour movie, and it took me several tries to get it to transfer completely. It would get partway through the movie and then stop playing, and go to live television. I don't rememver if it was the HR21-700 or the HR22-100 that was having the problem. It appears to be random and therefore unpredictable. 

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## jhoward (Dec 12, 2007)

Freezing has gotten even more frequent (freezes for 15-30 seconds) during live and recorded shows. 5-10 times a day. Seven times during one recorded show. Several RBRs have no effect.

HR21-700.

And it had actually been working fairly well for a few months.

UPDATE: Unplugged it and upon restart, it gave me the "a problem has been found with your storage device" error. Several resets, same thing. Dead box. New one en route, allegedly. Don't know if this software release caused it (correlation not necessarily being causation), but it wasn't having problems before the update.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

One of my HR-20's (not sure which model off the top of my head) received a software update on 06/10 but now when I check the Manage Recordings area it will say an accurate number like 12 upcoming recordings but the list is always blank and says none. 

The DVR has been recording shows each day, my wife records Friends at 5:30 on TBS every day and they are there but no upcoming recordings are ever listed. 

So it is now impossible to see what shows are set to record in the future queue, just a number of upcoming recordings. 

I noticed it because I usually have to edit the upcoming recordings because my wife tends to record the HD versions of shows on that TV despite it not being an HD TV and then filling up the hard drive quickly or recording the distant feed of ABC New York and wondering why the recording is blank.


----------



## keithl1967 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mediashare (music, photos, and more) issues again...for some reason, I cannot get the mediashare menu on either of my boxes...
Yes, I've restarted them, and no, it is not my network--boxes show connected to netwrok and internet, but no mediashare...all of my settings on both the computers are set up properly, and I can see the TVersity server on my Roku soundbridge, so the netwrok is not the issue...

Any ideas on why this went away, and what do I need ot do to get it back?


----------



## keithl1967 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mediashare (music, photos, and more) issues again...for some reason, I cannot get the mediashare menu on either of my boxes...
Yes, I've restarted them, and no, it is not my network--boxes show connected to netwrok and internet, but no mediashare...all of my settings on both the computers are set up properly, and I can see the TVersity server on my Roku soundbridge, so the netwrok is not the issue...

Any ideas on why this went away, and what do I need ot do to get it back?


----------



## funkyp56 (Feb 4, 2008)

Turned Native OFF! (under HDTV settings) Speed issues GONE!


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Church AV Guy said:


> I noticed a new problem recently. I can't tell if it started with this release, or exactly when it started, so maybe this is the wrong place, but I noticed it first with this release. I have been doing some recording of many episodes of a series, and then playing them all back at once into my DVD recorder. This used to be a standard process, but lately, after a few hours, sometimes less than three, it quits playing the selected program and goes back to live television.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?


Yes, I've had that problem on my HR23-700 as well. And it happened prior to the June release, on two occasions. I put a program on to copy to my DVD recorder and it just switched back to Live TV for no reason at all.

I've also had a similar issue SINCE the new release, where a couple of programs that I've recorded will get to a certain point during playback and then just restart from the beginning. The difference here is that it must be a problem with the recording itself because it restarts at the EXACT same spot every time I try to play it. It's happening with a couple of sporting events that I wanted to make DVD copies of and afraid now that I won't be able to, so if anyone knows how to fix this issue I'd be most appreciative.

I've already tried rebooting the DVR (a number of times) as well as unplugging it for around 5 minutes. Both of these shows were recorded on June 14th, 5 days after the new release)


----------



## rawilson (Oct 9, 2007)

Got up this morning, turned on the TV and no sound. Tried changing channels, changing the input on my TV, playing a recorded show..nothing worked. Restarted the HR20, staring at the progress indicator for about 15 minutes, sound was back on. First time I've seen this happen.


----------



## daisydog6 (Jun 11, 2009)

wallybarthman said:


> There's some issue with DirecTV's channel information for 13.2 and 13.3 because I have the same problem on both of my AM21/HR22 combo units, but receive both 13.2 and 13.3 fine via my internal ATSC tuner on my TV. It's really annoying and it seems absurd that it still hasn't been fixed.


As of 6/29, I see that the issue has been fixed.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> After a thunderstorm wiped out my signals, I checked the signal strengths on my HR20-700's. The antenna signal on HR20 #3 was not getting any Tuner 2 signals. A reboot corrected the problem.


I had another thunderstorm roll through last night, and I lost both OTA tuners on HR20 #3. Reboot corrected the problem.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

HR21-700. No networking. Signal levels are fine with no weather or cloud cover.

Immediate (30 second delay) KoD: Saturday night ch514 at 10:00 PM Pacific.

Interesting was that I was recording 694 from 7-10PM (MLB Package) -- call it tuner A -- and tuner B was unused during this time. The 514 recording obviously started the standard 30 seconds early on tuner B. Then, when the 7-10PM recording finished, tuner A swapped over to record another show that was scheduled at 10PM (SF2). At the point of the swap of tuner A, tuner B lost it's way which resulted in the KoD after 30 seconds of recording.

jdg


----------



## DUNK8009 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello, had a service call yesterday. Tech said my HR20-700 was bad and that
I needed a new receiver. Gave me an HR22-100, has NO OTA connection. One reason I bought the HR20-700 was because my OTA channels could be intgrated on the D* TV guide. Does anyone know of any of the HR21, 22 or 
23's that have an OTA connection? I know I can get an AM-21 but I've read a lot of bad reports about these. Thanks for ANY help that anyone can give me, Danny Palmetto, FL


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

DUNK8009 said:


> Hello, had a service call yesterday. Tech said my HR20-700 was bad and that
> I needed a new receiver. Gave me an HR22-100, has NO OTA connection. One reason I bought the HR20-700 was because my OTA channels could be intgrated on the D* TV guide. Does anyone know of any of the HR21, 22 or
> 23's that have an OTA connection? I know I can get an AM-21 but I've read a lot of bad reports about these. Thanks for ANY help that anyone can give me, Danny Palmetto, FL


OTA tuners only came with the HR20s.

Call D* and explain that you had an HR20, and would like to have that same functionality with your new receiver. If you get the right CR, they may send it to you for just the cost of shipping.

I don't have one myself, so cannot comment on the quality or reliability of the AM-21.


----------



## jimmy boots (Dec 17, 2006)

Box freezes for 30-45 seconds and then resumes - started happening after the 0x312 release was downloaded (about mid Jun) - happens on two boxes; HR21/700 and a HR20/700; but much more frequently on the HR21. Happens on recorded programs and in using trickplay on live buffer. Strongly suspect software problem. Tried advanced diagnostics, esp. disk - including fix file system which takes hours. Email and call to DirecTV is useless - they are clueless.
Tested freeze on recorded program and it happens at different spots when program is played back multiple times - indicating that likely not really a disk problem. Acts like a software process goes wild periodically until it finishes and then playback process gets priority again.
Another clue - other actions/remote button pushes sometimes also have a short hesitation (couple of seconds). Especially noticeable at times when scrolling through the guide.
Anyone else have any experience with this.
Hopefully we will get a software release soon which fixes it.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

DUNK8009 said:


> Hello, had a service call yesterday. Tech said my HR20-700 was bad and that
> I needed a new receiver. Gave me an HR22-100, has NO OTA connection. One reason I bought the HR20-700 was because my OTA channels could be intgrated on the D* TV guide. Does anyone know of any of the HR21, 22 or
> 23's that have an OTA connection? I know I can get an AM-21 but I've read a lot of bad reports about these. Thanks for ANY help that anyone can give me, Danny Palmetto, FL


I have had a AM-21 installed for a good while and it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Receiver: hr20-700

I was deleting some recordings from the todo list using the STOP shortcut and, after deletion, the cursor, instead to go to the next show, went to the top of the list. This happened for three recordings in a row. At that point I rebooted the receiver. When it came back, the SL of the shows I had deleted were missing from the prioritizer.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

HR23-700

Since this release, the box is slow to change channels. At times I'll change channels, a second or two later, a get a grey screen, and then a second or two after that, the channel changes.

Guide speed is slow also.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

jimmy boots said:


> Anyone else have any experience with this.


Yes, since the 312 upgrade I am seeing the freezing issue that you described on my HR21-100, when watching recordings or "live" from the buffer. Hasn't happened on the HR20-700's here, though. (I also think it is a background process gone awry.)


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

My HR21-200 is slower than it ever has been before (and that is saying something, believe me). Everything is sluggish. It's a pain to navigate the guide, My Playlist, DOD, system menu's. This has got to be the worst it's ever been, period.


----------



## DUNK8009 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Do you know if they still make the HR20-100 or 700? Danny


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

DUNK8009 said:


> Thanks for your help. Do you know if they still make the HR20-100 or 700? Danny


No, the HR20 are no longer manufactured.

However there is a slim chance you might get a refurbed one.

But you never know until the box arrives.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

HR20-100

In the Chicago area channel 26-1 got remapped to 48-1.

26-2, 26-3 and 26-4 are still correct.

Not sure why this happened. Channel 26-1 is broadcast on 27.

-mk


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

SledDog said:


> HR23-700
> 
> Since this release, the box is slow to change channels. At times I'll change channels, a second or two later, a get a grey screen, and then a second or two after that, the channel changes.
> 
> Guide speed is slow also.


That started happening to me last week also (it was ALWAYS slow, and difficult to change channels especially when recording or downloading) but it go UNBEARABLY slow last week. To the point where it took me five minutes to play something that I had recorded! It didn't get this bad immediately after the software update.


----------



## Jimilu (Sep 8, 2007)

My HDMI output doesn't work and some recorded shows go straight to Delete or keep it after pushing play. I alredy reset the HR20, the only option left is restore to factory settings. Anyone else solved this?


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

HR23-700

I have a series link set up for Gordon Ramsey's F Word, record first runs only. The To Do list did not show the tonights episode (7/8) was to be recorded, and it is a first run.

I selected Record Once from the guide. I checked the To Do List and it show that program is to be recorded as a first run series link, not a one time record.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

Reporting in with another HR21-700 starting to freezing recently, more often recorded shows but sometimes live shows. It is also much slower. My non HD DVRs and non DVR receivers appear to be OK.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Jimilu said:


> ... some recorded shows go straight to Delete or keep it after pushing play. I alredy reset the HR20, the only option left is restore to factory settings. Anyone else solved this?


This has happened to me on a couple of occasions. D* tech support told me it's a known issue and they're working on a software update (this was before the latest software release in June '09... not sure if they attempted to fix it in that release or not). In both cases, resetting the receiver via the red reset button allowed me to be able to view the program. I was also instructed that a full format of the hard drive is your best chance of this not happening again, so unfortunately you'll lose all your recordings. I did the reformat and I don't remember it happening since then.


----------



## Jimilu (Sep 8, 2007)

MISpat said:


> This has happened to me on a couple of occasions. D* tech support told me it's a known issue and they're working on a software update (this was before the latest software release in June '09... not sure if they attempted to fix it in that release or not). In both cases, resetting the receiver via the red reset button allowed me to be able to view the program. I was also instructed that a full format of the hard drive is your best chance of this not happening again, so unfortunately you'll lose all your recordings. I did the reformat and I don't remember it happening since then.


So i will have to watch TV all weekend so i can delete. I will give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

MISpat said:


> This has happened to me on a couple of occasions. D* tech support told me it's a known issue and they're working on a software update (this was before the latest software release in June '09... not sure if they attempted to fix it in that release or not). In both cases, resetting the receiver via the red reset button allowed me to be able to view the program. I was also instructed that a full format of the hard drive is your best chance of this not happening again, so unfortunately you'll lose all your recordings. I did the reformat and I don't remember it happening since then.


silly question but how do I reformat my HR21-700?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

hunter65 said:


> silly question but how do I reformat my HR21-700?


Go to setup -- reset -- reset everything.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

okay cool, thank you.


----------



## boiker (Feb 8, 2007)

HR21-700. An absolutely frustrating software release. slow, slow, slow... for everything.

5-6 seconds for a channel change
2 seconds for guide to pop up on non HD channel
5 seconds for guide on HD channels
6 seconds for list to pop up.

Now, I don't expect things to pop-up immediately, but more than 2 seconds is unacceptable and makes TV watching annoying rather than pleasant.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the issue where the unit is non-responsive to remote commands for about 5 minutes after turning it on... EXTREMELY annoying.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

HR23-700

When I get to the last few items on the history list (65 total), I scroll down to the 3rd from the last item and that item stays highlighted, even when I continue to scroll down. 

The DVR will stall, the remote and panel buttons stop working for approx 5 seconds, on the third from last item, then I can move down the list.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

During playback of a recorded program, it will sometimes change back to live TV on its own. I usually see it around 3 - 4 AM, and I'm only aware of it because I'm copying a program to DVD. This happened on my original HR23-700 and my replacement HR22-100.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

FlyBono24 said:


> I have the issue where the unit is non-responsive to remote commands for about 5 minutes after turning it on... EXTREMELY annoying.


I have found since I bought a LCD TV my remotes don't work when I first turn it on (about 15 to 20 minutes).


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

For the second time with this release, I have turned on my HR20-700 and had totally gray screens - no picture or sound. The menus worked (albeit slowly), the guide was up to date and the recording light was on, but the list menu was not showing anything recording (something should have been). Tuners weren't showing any signal at all. There was rain here two nights ago, but the receiver was not on and nothing was scheduled to be recorded. I know it worked on Sunday night. If rain fade when the receiver is not even doing anything causes the tuners to lock up until a RBR, that really sucks.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have had frequent freezes while watching recorded shows in the past 2 weeks - I have the HR20-700 and I have restarted it more in the past 2 weeks than I have ever restarted any of my many DVR's over the years. I am unable to tell from reading this forum if this is maybe a hardware issue or if it is a software issue. Any advice on how to troubleshoot to make this determination? The HR20-700 was a refurbished unit provided to me when the previous unit (I think it was a HR20-100) failed, about a year ago. Thanks.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Weird issue with My Playlist.

After deleting an item off the List, It will not highlight the next item on the List. Instead, It is opening a miscellaneous group folder on the List. Doesn't matter whether I use dash-dash or the red key.

Example:
I delete a single entry of Pardon the Interruption. After deletion is complete it will jump down about four positions and open up and highlight the first episode in my All in the Family group. Just strange.

Diagnostic Report ID:

20090731-3196


----------



## willphule (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you happen to figure out how to fix this - I am stuck with the same situation and all Directv can do is send out a tech, really don't want to wait that long. Thanks in advance!



jokerz said:


> hr23-700 it seems to be stuck in some download loop. It never gets this download and then restart's itself over and over now. any advice on how to fix this?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

I am seeing all programs in GREEN. This happened a year or so ago as well. Don't remember how I resolved it. 

Any ideas?

HR21-700/AM21

0x312


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, erroneous sat alignment test fail. 

Diagnostic Code: 40-779

HR21-700 0x312


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

looter said:


> I am seeing all programs in GREEN. This happened a year or so ago as well. Don't remember how I resolved it.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Make sure all your a/v connections are tight.

I had this happen a year ago on my projector and it was just a loose component connection.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

HR23-700 with 75% free HD space, HR20-100 with 20%free.

1) Problems with Remote responding slowly to channel and guide inputs on HR23. Seems to vary, sometimes it only takes 1-3 seconds, other times it's 5-6 seconds before it responds. Bringing up the Playlist always has a 6 second delay, previous firmware was about 2 seconds.

2) Briiips on both HR20-100 and HR23-700.

3) Some stations seem to have an aspect ratio problem. I have noticed this on History channel many times. The text at the bottom is off the screen, no adjustments/Aspect changes can bring it back, the lines do not even seem to have been transmitted.

4) Signal meters and sensitivity on HR23 sucks! It responds much slower than the HR20 and seem to be more susceptible to rain fade. I can be watching a show during a rain storm on the HR20 while at the same moment the HR23 is searching for signal on the same channel. (Switched cables etc no different)


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Another KOD for me. HR20-700

Watching the food channel Sunday morning from the buffer about 90 minutes behind real time. Recorded Nascar Raceday on Speed channel 607HD. Attempted to watch Raceday and had the Gray screen of death. It would not rewind.


----------



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

My HR20-100 has never operated so sluggishly before. I have already re-booted it once, and suppose I will do again. I have the power light coming on and off. And tonight, the 720p light stayed on, even when the rest of the unit was "off."

I don't get it, DirecTV.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

garygaryj said:


> My HR20-100 has never operated so sluggishly before. I have already re-booted it once, and suppose I will do again. I have the power light coming on and off. And tonight, the 720p light stayed on, even when the rest of the unit was "off."


Same here! How long ago did this start happening to you?

I got an HR20-100 a few weeks ago to replace an HR23-700, and it was fine at first. But the last week or so have had some times where the performance is so sluggish is just about unusable.


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

I just got off phone with DTV asked to take me back before 0x312 on my HR21/100's and guess what, NO is the answer. And to call back when it is totally not responding and is stuck on a channel so they can do some over the air testing. LOL it is a one way box, down not back up.. unless this is a new feature. I am calling Time Warner.


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am on the phone with DTV and my HR21/100 locks up, slow to respond, generally the same as all in this forum. They say no one is calling to report this problem. So if you truly have a problem call and complain, or else they are trying to slip one by us on this software release. PLEASE CALL!! If you have, please report their response.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

If EVERY subscriber called they would still say "You're the first customer to have problems like this. We can send someone out to check your install."

Sad but true. I'm not sure if it is scripted or they just don't let the people on the front line in on what is going on. Maybe it is just simple denial - like what some people on these forums seem to be suffering.

I for one will call and explain my speed and stumble issues (again) that I am having with my HR22-100s. Maybe we should all call at the same time!


----------



## dhking (Sep 28, 2006)

I have the same problem. did you ever get this fixed?


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

After my fustrated call, with DTV, the first round, I got up the next day and the unit would not power on.  So as they requested I called, and told them it would not power up. So she had me hold the power button and reset button till it came on, then she had the gall to ask what was my problem. I repeated all the bla bla bla from the day before about how the other tech said they could look at the unit and trouble shoot the problem. Then she proceeded to say that since I had pushed the reset button, there was no problem to trouble shoot. I ended the call. :eek2: I then sent them an email about both calls, thinking it would go to someone who cared. I got an email back, saying they would not replace the unit because it did not show it had a problem. (in none of my calls or in email did i ever ask for a replacement). She closed with it was being sent to engineering for evaluation. I am not sure but I think that AT&T offers the same programs with their U-Verse. They may not be any better but they are willing to give me a new customer discount, where as DTV has done nothing for my loss of service and function.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

What is the problem you are having?
If you press&hold the INFO key and run the diagnosis, what is the result?


----------

